# Jordan



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone i just wanted to tell you i got a new betta named Jordan!!!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

kwl what type-be sure to post pics!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

ics:


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry cant get stupid camra to work


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

no cell cam? lol


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

well i don't like to brag but im 1 of those special kids who like to read and can make any paragraph into a detailed scene in my head. can u just tell me what color he is and what type?


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> well i don't like to brag but im 1 of those special kids who like to read and can make any paragraph into a detailed scene in my head. can u just tell me what color he is and what type?


I always thought you were a special kid


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a cell cam but it wont load on my computer


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

cottoncandy946 said:


> i have a cell cam but it wont load on my computer


You do a picture message and put your email in where you would put a phone number. I do it all the time to post things on craigslist.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

oooooo thx


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck with the new little one.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Rose by the way I LOVE your Betta fish. You must take awesome care of them!!!!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Diablo (the one in my avatar) is my only betta boy right now but I do love him to bits! He is a darling and is so affectionate to me. He comes to the front of the tank and smooches me when I put my hand up to the tank and is such a little darling. He has three little Kuhli loaches in the tank with him for some snail removal at present since his new plants were infested but he is tolerating them very well. Partially since they are nocturnal and he does not have much contact with them. 

They are rated for 5 gallon tanks and are fascinating to watch. I have a group of three with him in the 12 gallon and they get along just fine.

When they get a little longer and bigger they can transfer to the 25 gallon tank to play back there and Diablo can have his tank back to himself.

But I have gone from 7 bettas now to one and it is enough. Sometimes I think the more fish we get the better but lately I have had a lot going on in my life and have needed the tanks to be cut back so did not replace some of the fish when they went to the great big tank in the sky. Perhaps someday I will be more flush with bettas again but for now the one I have is a baby enough. He is my darling.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

He is a darling. He is a very lucky betta fish!!!


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on your new Betta!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

uhh kayla, can u please just tell me what he like?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Kayla, is Jordan still with us? We have not heard about him for a while.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

He was killed be my dad becouse I went to a frinds house and my dad poured in a whole bottle of cleaner in his tank becouse it looked cloudy and when I got home Jordan was dead.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

cottoncandy946 said:


> He was killed be my dad becouse I went to a frinds house and my dad poured in a whole bottle of cleaner in his tank becouse it looked cloudy and when I got home Jordan was dead.


turn your back for a second:
little kid/non-hobbyist parent+fish food/tank cleaner in reach=Big mess*sh
it happens to everyone


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thaks for making me feel better


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

your very welcome!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry about that. That is really too bad. It really stinks!

Rose :skunk:


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

aww I love that skunk! Thanks ,it really does stink!


----------

